# Горят роутеры Скайлинк



## Александр (21.05.2018)

добрый день. в течение полугода сгорели 3 роутера от скайлинк. симптом у всех один горят индикаторы питания и wi fi. на сброс не реагирует, компьютер его не видит, поэтому в настойки не попасть. роутер подключен через кабель к внешней антенне в сеть выходит посредством сим карты (мобильного оператора теле2 и скайлинк). на ремонт их не принимают-ответ дешевле взять новый. хотелось бы узнать причину такого поведения роутеров( почему они ломаются? то ли виновата внешняя антенна и кабель от нее, то ли перепады напряжения в сети...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
)  и соответственно обезопасить их заранее от поломки. оговорюсь, что в местности где живу. нет возможности провести проводной интернет или поменять провайдера. спасибо за помощь и понимание.


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

> на ремонт их не принимают-ответ дешевле взять новый.


 прежде всего интересно узнать причину такого поведения в сервисе. 
То есть роутер не включается - не горят led индикаторы и так далее? Если так то проблема в питании.


----------



## GoodWIN (22.05.2018)

А что говорит провайдер - скайлинк? Пробовали обращатся к ним? Можно попробовать взять другой роутер - не скайлинк


----------



## DOC (22.05.2018)

подключите роутер через ибп или стабилизатор напряжения.

- -Подумал и добавил - -

или отнести в скайлинк по гарантии.


----------



## Engineer (22.05.2018)

> прежде всего интересно узнать причину такого поведения в сервисе.


причина скорее всего одна - впарить новую железку. Это же лучше чем отремонтировать роутер. 

А где подключен роутер? Я имею в виду нет ли неблагоприятных факторов - влажность, сырость или низкие или высокие температуры? Может он там перегревается или вода попадает на него? Нет такого?


----------



## Александр (22.05.2018)

surf_rider сказал(а):


> прежде всего интересно узнать причину такого поведения в сервисе.
> то есть роутер не включается - не горят led индикаторы и так далее? если так то проблема в питании.



индикатор вайфай и питания загораются, но хочу сказать, что когда роутер был исправен, загорался сначала индикатор питания, через некоторое время вайфай wps сигнал 4g и интернет. сейчас же сразу включаются оба индикатора(питание и вайфай), а дальше тишина...

- -Подумал и добавил - -

Роутер находится дома, непосредственно за монитором.


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

Есть ли доступ в веб интерфейс? Есть ли возможность посмотреть там события диагностики, журнал состояние или что то подобное?

- -Подумал и добавил - -

Можно попробовать поискать прошивку на него *skylink v-fl500 firmware*


----------



## Александр (22.05.2018)

Дело в том, что покупал роутер по акции за 1 рубль и 3 месяца "бесплатного" интернета, поэтому делаю отсюда вывод, что ребята с гарантийного мне скажут, что он не пригоден ремонту и можем возвратить ваш рубль))). Но дело то не в деньгах, просто хочу понять причину и обезопасить новый роутер.


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

Но лучше сначала попасть на устройство и посмотреть что с ним


----------



## Александр (22.05.2018)

нет доступа нет( А что даст прошивка?


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

на нем должен быть логин и пароль на вход. вы их знаете? доступ в итоге то есть на устройство?

- -подумал и добавил - -

дефолтные ssid и пароль (указаны на нижней стороне роутера)

- -Подумал и добавил - -

Можно будет забраться на устройство и посмотреть что с ним, статус состояние и тп. Прошивка не обязательна, важнее понять что с ним. Поэтому надо зайти в управление

- -Подумал и добавил - -

Убедитесь, что вы подключены к роутеру по Wi-Fi или при помощи кабеля Ethernet. Для входа в административный интерфейс, необходимо в браузере зайти на страницу http://192.168.0.1 В поле логин – admin, пароль – admin.


----------



## Александр (22.05.2018)

Surf_rider сказал(а):


> Но лучше сначала попасть на устройство и посмотреть что с ним



Доступа нет, комп его не видит(

- -Подумал и добавил - -



Surf_rider сказал(а):


> на нем должен быть логин и пароль на вход. вы их знаете? доступ в итоге то есть на устройство?
> 
> - -подумал и добавил - -
> 
> ...



Сейчас попробую еще раз)


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

Попробуйте сбросить его в заводское состояние:


> Если Ваш роутер работает не корректно, первым делом сбросьте его до заводских настроек при помощи кнопки Reset (с местом расположения ее можно ознакомится в инструкции к вашему устройству), после чего попробуйте снова.
> 
> Если Ваш роутер не регистрируется в сети, убедитесь, что используете USIM карту Skylink и у Вас есть покрытие LTE Skylink.


----------



## Александр (22.05.2018)

нет, не заходит(

- -подумал и добавил - -



surf_rider сказал(а):


> попробуйте сбросить его в заводское состояние:



кнопка резет не реагирует на нажатие, как и кнопка wps


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

нажать и держать секунд 30


----------



## Александр (22.05.2018)

Спасибо за советы по реанимированию роутера, но этого мы уже не сделаем) Создавал эту тему для того, чтобы узнать возможную причину, ведь это не единичный случай, а третий роутер, так горит, с одними и теми же симптомами. Попробую новый роутер включать через Стабилизатор напряжения. Если сгорит отпишусь))

- -Подумал и добавил - -



Surf_rider сказал(а):


> нажать и держать секунд 30



Вот сейчас у меня роутер включен и он подозрительно нагревается, при работе, когда был рабочим так не нагревался, где то чтото перемкнуло(


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

значит что то с электросетью. или с блоком питания.

- -Подумал и добавил - -

роутер может живой. А блок мертвый и дает хрень на вход питания


----------



## Александр (22.05.2018)

surf_rider сказал(а):


> значит что то с электросетью. или с блоком питания.
> 
> - -подумал и добавил - -
> 
> роутер может живой. а блок мертвый и дает хрень на вход питания



да я обращался к знакомому it он сказал, что проще новый купить, чем заниматься ремонтом( может и живой, мне от этого не легче, в нем же и модем, симка же в сам роутер встает((( был бы модем отдельно, как в йоте у меня, тода другое дело


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

ну тут если уже 3 роутер дохнет, то надо задуматься.. явно не в них дело.


----------

